# report from the north



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Started out in the morning at 5 using fresh bunker had lots of runs some small stripers was the action for the day nothing to brag about but it made the morning worth getting up. will venture out tomorrow


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Good to see you getting out David, and good to hear from you. Be up in Jersey this weekend meeting up with Ruddedogg and Bossdogg for a couple of days fishing, and hopefully catching.

Have Jeep will travel


----------

